# Lapis the Budgie



## LapisTheBudgie (Dec 17, 2017)

So some already know Lapis but idk I want to update everyone on cornerstone updates about her and her life.

She had a rough start in the car yesterday but settled down quick and had a quiet car ride.

I set up her new cage this morning and placed her in it and I think she is in love!

In her old cage she just picked a spot and sat there and hardly moved unless she was eating.

But in this cage, even though she still can't fly, she moving from perch to perch chirping up a storm (which she hardly did in the small cage) and has been fluffy all day long!


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Cute budgie. She'll need time to settle into her new cage. But she sounds like a very happy little budgie. I love the colours on your cage btw!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear Lapis is doing well.
I've relocated your thread to the Taming and Bonding section of the forum.

Best wishes!*


----------



## LapisTheBudgie (Dec 17, 2017)

*01-04-2018*

So last I updated you Lapis was settling in to her cage very well. Having a week vacation of sitting around most days helped me learn a lot about her.

Lapis LOVES "Grey's Anatomy" she will be dead quiet and within 2 minutes of the show she chirps and sings for 20.

She is not afraid of the cat and likes to pull his hair when he sleeps next to the cage. And Lapis has this new thing while she sings where she will rub her forehead and face on her perch. (Is that one a concern?)

Attached picture is Lapis on her favorite perch. I've covered the top of her cage to make sure she still gets adequate air flow and light while also providing a dark place for her.

I've learned she is much calmer when people are near her cage if she has a dark area as well as not to mess with her natural sleep cycle since I am a night owl.

Since her cage is on the end table next to the couch I frequent she can still see me clearly, even with the cover.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad she's settling in well. However, the cat should NEVER be in the same room as her unsupervised as cats are naturally prey animals and despite you knowing your cat's temperament that could change in an instant. Cat saliva is toxic to budgies and as cats lick themselves to bathe the bacteria present in their mouths is also present on their fur.

Please, please do not let Lapis come into contact with your kitty again! 

http://www.talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/329945-cats-dogs-predators-birds-prey.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree completely with Star's advice regarding Lapis and your cat.

Additionally, I encourage you to replace the wooden dowel perches in her cage with natural wood perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340418-pressure-sores.html

Examples of better perch choices are discussed in this link:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html

Best wishes!*


----------

